# Another TBI TWEP51 Review



## Gas Is Expensive (Aug 26, 2008)

My review will follow shortly. In the meantime, here are some pics of them installed in my '08 Civic Hybrid:


----------



## Gas Is Expensive (Aug 26, 2008)

Review coming tonight. Sorry for the delay. I'm in the process of opening my own financial services firm and have had very little free time on my hands. Getting this firm up and running has been a greater challenge than I had anticipated, but we're finally moving into the new office next week, and everything until then is now out of my hands. I'll have the review posted up by the end of the day. Thanks!


----------



## Gas Is Expensive (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, after receiving a pair myself, and having the opportunity to try them out with my own setup, I find most of the DIYMA reviews I've read to be pretty accurate. These are indeed some very impressive tweeters. Some of the best I've ever heard. They come packaged extremely well, have fantastic build-quality and feel, and include an impressive amount of high-quality mounting hardware. And they should for $200.

Price is pretty close to being the bottom line and, particularly in the economy's current state, $200 is a lot to shell out for a set of tweeters. Whether they're worth it or not is difficult to say because, although they're extremely solid performers, there are seemingly endless amounts of fantastic inexpensive options out there. Whether I _would_ pay $200 for them and whether I _can_ pay $200 for them are two different things, and what seems like a fortune to some might be chump change to others. However, the real question is: How do they stack up to alternatives?

I own three other sets of tweeters with which I was able to compare TBI's TWEP51: Vifa D26NC55's, Seas Prestige 27TAFNC/G's (Seas neo aluminums) and JL ZR Evolution tweeters. My current mids are from JL's ZR650 component set, but a pair of ID OEM mids should be on my doorstep tomorrow, so I'll get to pair up the TBI's with them later this week. I now have my mids high passed at 50 Hz and low passed at 3 kHz both at 24 dB. Like most of you, my setup is active, so I didn't bother with the TWEP51's included passive crossovers. In my setup I found 3 kHz @ 12 dB to be the sweet spot for these tweeters, though they can certainly handle a lower crossover point. All four sets of tweeters I tested were easily swapped in and out of my kick panels, as they all pressure-wedge into the holes I cut, making it easy to quickly switch between them for comparison.

*[So sorry, but I have to perform some unexpected business related damage control. I'll complete this review later tonight or tomorrow afternoon. I'll try for tonight...]*


----------

